# Google Music 4.0.9 + Purity = Need Help



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm trying to get the new Google Music up and running on my Bionic. I'm running PURITY_BAS3_V2.3 + PURITY_IC3_V2.4 TPAX. Last night, my first attempt at the new Google Music app was a failure. Android Market says that the package was not signed correctly when I deleted only music2.apk. When I deleted both Music2.apk and Music.apk, Market says that the application already exists. I'm lost on this and I'm trying to see who else has this issue, and who has resolved it. Remember I'm running PURITY_BAS3_V2.3 and PURITY_IC3_V2.4 TPAX.

Any help is appreciated.

-I did do reboots in between deleting the apk's. I also formatted cache and dalvik.


----------



## atreyu381 (Jun 7, 2011)

I had that problem as well. I flashed just the purity base and Google music installed fine. I AM NOT running any of the paks


----------



## 4freese (Jul 28, 2011)

atreyu381 said:


> I had that problem as well. I flashed just the purity base and Google music installed fine. I AM NOT running any of the paks


To get past this I had to use root explorer to remove the old google music in /system/app and data/app. there were multiple instances of music. I then downloaded the apk from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19426947 and then put the apk in /system/app change the permissions to read-write, read, read and reboot the phone. Works great


----------



## AJB_83 (Jun 12, 2011)

I had originally deleted google music after install of purity base now when I try to install from the market it tells me its already installed...my guess is there is a file that I need to delete but I don't know which one??


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

4freese said:


> To get past this I had to use root explorer to remove the old google music in /system/app and data/app. there were multiple instances of music. I then downloaded the apk from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19426947 and then put the apk in /system/app change the permissions to read-write, read, read and reboot the phone. Works great


Great instructions. Just did it exactly like you said w root explorer. Worked like a charm. Thanks!


----------



## ROB281 (Oct 11, 2011)

4freese said:


> To get past this I had to use root explorer to remove the old google music in /system/app and data/app. there were multiple instances of music. I then downloaded the apk from http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=19426947 and then put the apk in /system/app change the permissions to read-write, read, read and reboot the phone. Works great


did this, and the first thing that happened after a reboot was the music app force closed

brought it back in, changed the permissions, tried to install it, and it didn't work, tried installing before changing permissions and that didn't work either


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

I've got it installed now by copying the apk into system/app. Now the issue is when I go in to the Market, it still says it's not installed, and when I click to install, it just sits on installing and never detects it being installed. Atleast the Music app itself is working.


----------



## ROB281 (Oct 11, 2011)

got the app working now, market just doesn't recognize that it's been installed


----------



## ROB281 (Oct 11, 2011)

Can't buy music through the app?


----------



## Blazin Blake (Oct 3, 2011)

ROB281 said:


> Can't buy music through the app?


You have to get online to android market from your computer...I did last night and downloaded a free song and worked like a charm...


----------



## 4freese (Jul 28, 2011)

So it seems that this is working for some but not others. I am looking at how to get the market to recognise the app. I tried linking with MyBackupPro with no luck, gae me a market limitation failure notice.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I uninstalled gmusic app that came with purity rom via jrummy's rom toolbox. I Cleared unneeded files in dalvik with titanium backup and restarted. Then installed from market and have newest gmusic (and streams my previously uploaded stuff)


----------



## Blazin Blake (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like the market app has been updated to now include the music tab...


----------



## ROB281 (Oct 11, 2011)

Now to just get market to update

No music tab, but when I clicked on the busta rhymes page on the main market it tells me item not available


----------



## eorourke01 (Nov 18, 2011)

If you're tired of waiting for music in your mobile Android Market, check out some tips for manually updating our market here http://bit.ly/v593NK


----------



## 4freese (Jul 28, 2011)

ROB281 said:


> Now to just get market to update
> 
> No music tab, but when I clicked on the busta rhymes page on the main market it tells me item not available


Settings, applications, manage applications, all aplications, clear data on market. Open Market app and wala, there is the music tab!!!. Hope this helps.


----------



## dextroz (Feb 17, 2012)

Yet, again - this is an example of shoddy Google code with piss-poor testing and practically non-existent worse user feedback cycle. If the problem is not related to Google+ - no one's listening 

There is nothing wrong with your phone, custom ROMs or anything - it is purely a Market app bug.

I have this same problem in my Motorola Xoom ICS Android 4.0 (unrooted, stock ROM and bootloader). The way to get rid of it:

1. Clear Market and Marketupdater cache and data.
2. Restart the phone/tablet
3. Uninstall a bullshit app with no user settings/preferences like Adobe Air
4. Reinstall Adobe Air (or whatever you uninstalled)
5. Now run your update or install whatever app was giving you problems.

Throw some cuss-words at the next fucking Google employee that denies Android fragmentation.


----------

